# 3D Glasses?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am new to the 3D stuff. Wanted to know what 3D glasses to buy to go with my new 55"HX929? Thanks for the help.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Active shutter glasses. Here's a link to the Sony Style store.


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

Great question - This is one of those items where I absolutely have to go sit down and try them on. I recommend heading over to Magnolia at BB or The Big Screen Store, etc, and sitting down and trying a few. The last thing you want is to pay for something that might give you what your looking for but feels wrong when you wear them (stats vs usage/comfort). Hope this helps.


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I would check out other 3rd party manufactures of 3d glasses, as they are cheaper and work the same if not better. True depth 3d is a good one ad you can find them on Amazon for cheap.


----------

